# Best entry-level Microbrand Dive Watch in 2017?



## thethomasboy (Sep 25, 2014)

During searches through this forum, I've found extensive (but outdated) lists of microbrands, and a very wide price range, and favorites that are out of production. I was hoping to get a current thread going of available Microbrand Dive watch favorites for 2017.

Ideally an automatic or quartz-hybrid, Japanese or Swiss mvmt, in the Sub $500 category, no more than 42-44mm, and still in production (or readily available on auction sites). Preferably it is neither overly bland nor extremely niche, just a solid "must-have." Beautiful and rugged. Something you would consider a "staple" to your collection, with timeless styling and good craftsmanship (like that first "dark grey" suit). 

I realized one day that I keep buying the same type of watches (got a closet full of Blue and Black suits) and need an affordable, yet decent Dive Watch to round out my collection. Please share your ideas with prices, links, photos, experiences, etc... Thanks as always to the WUS community!


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

The Scrufa Bell Diver 1 is a nice piece. Great specs, high beat auto movement and reasonably priced for what you get. A lot of the micro's are quite dear, largely I think due to their limited economies of scale. In many instances they also only offer limited runs and even if a great deal by the time your across it, it's gone.

Steinhart do some nice watches, although I think it's probably a stretch calling them a microbrand these days. Same for Chris Ward. The NTH's are really nice, however getting up in price as is Halios.

A really good value microbrand is the Tisell marine diver. Just be mindful, they always show the diver to be out of stock, so you have to email Mr Oh and put your name down. He seems to work to orders.


----------



## Max Rebo (May 28, 2012)

Check out the Halios Seaforth before they sell out - the blue sunburst is looking really good to me right now.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

NTH Amphion


Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Any brand is OK if you can find a watch with ETA top grade movements for less $500.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

I think the NTH subs are a great deal; there are a few new models coming out this summer that are still on pre-order pricing (http://www.janistrading.com/subs/).


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

The Scurfa Bell Diver is also a great and unique design, though it wore a little long for my sub-7" wrist.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

For the price, the Tisell is indeed hard to beat, though it's too far down the homage spectrum for my taste (a totally subjective opinion that differs for everyone).


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

If I had the cash if be buying that Nodus watch that just came out 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

My vote to the Nodus as well.


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

The thing with micro-brands is that many of them make one production run and then they are done forever (NTH, Borealis, others). The slightly bigger companies do keep a regular stock of inventory (Christopher Ward, Steinhart, Armida, Deep Blue, others). My first micro-brand watch is still with me and one I would recommend strongly, the Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military (OVM):


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Boldr Odyssey kickstarter is about to end. Even their most pricey MeteoBlack one (that I'm going for) is well under $500 at the moment. They start out below $300 with kickstarter pricing and an NH35.









The Helm Vanuatu is another great micro diver that isn't "one and done" although you do have to catch the preorders before they sell out. I love mine but had to sell it to jump on the Boldr.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

Two recent pick ups that I am enjoying quite a bit are the Ventus Mori and the Helson 40mm blue brassie. Both use Seiko movements, are solid builds and I think they will look better and better as they get knocked around.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

I'll cast another vote for the Helm Vanuatu. I still say it's the best sub-$500 watch I've put my hands on, and I've owned A LOT of them. The best part is it costs quite a bit less than $500.


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

clouser said:


> I'll cast another vote for the Helm Vanuatu. I still say it's the best sub-$500 watch I've put my hands on, and I've owned A LOT of them. The best part is it costs quite a bit less than $500.


Are the bracelets on these as solid as they look? They've got something original there.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Really enjoying the NTH Tropics I received recently. Great fit and finish.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

slorollin said:


> Are the bracelets on these as solid as they look? They've got something original there.


Besides a vintage dress Seiko it was my first bracelet but yes it's great. Much better than the Nodus Trieste's. Only gripe about it is the screws for the links can be a pain.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

I'll throw in on the Helm Vanuatu, an incredible piece with great quality, CS, at a nice price point.


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

Interesting thread. Are you just considering microbrand divers or any microbrand watches? What is the upper $$ threshold for entry level?

I'm thinking ~$500 as entry level.

I will add a vote for the Scurfa Bell Diver. I've been curious about the Zelos Hammerhead, just wish it had a better movement.

I would have no problem recommending deep blue or Steinhart as options for entry level watches. Though they are both slightly larger companies than some of the smaller microbrands.....

I do agree there has been a trend showing some of the established micros increasing their prices while not necessarily bringing "more" watch to the table.....

There are a lot of major brands selling watches in the $500 range though. Look at Hamilton, Glycine, Seiko, etc.... sometimes even cheaper than $500.....

It's hard to make a solid recommendation.

I like to shop pre-owned too, that saves a lot of money.

I found this website a while ago and really enjoyed it. I learned about a few brands I'd never even heard about before. (I'm not affiliated with this website in any way):

https://microbrandwatchworld.com/


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

I believe there's a niche gap in micro market for Destro / Lefty watches... And not for lefty's, but for righty's who don't want crowns digging into their wrists! (Like many Sinn's, Pelagos LHD, etc..)

Also, I know this is a big ask for under $500, but micro adjustable bracelets please! If strapcode can sell them for <$100, and Tisell includes them on their subs (maybe patent infringing there), then I'm hoping others start making that standard.

I will be ordering at least one Halios Seaforth


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

Some of the brands that have caught my eye recently are Halios, Borealis, Nodus and Zelos. Probably missing a few others but check this forum frequently for new preorders on future releases.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Add Tempest to the good list as well.


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

I've been pleased with borealis too


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> My vote to the Nodus as well.
> 
> View attachment 11932378
> 
> ...


Does the bezel lime like that the last shot as I don't see that on their site???


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Sampsonti said:


> Does the bezel lime like that the last shot as I don't see that on their site???


Yes it does. Lume from the bezel markers refracted through the sapphire insert. Very cool lume on this one.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Sampsonti said:


> Does the bezel lime like that the last shot as I don't see that on their site???





Radar1 said:


> Yes it does. Lume from the bezel markers refracted through the sapphire insert. Very cool lume on this one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Note that it only lights up like that on the blue bezel model. The blue pigment somehow doesn't "stop" the lume like the black and burgundy bezels. I have the burgundy nh35 on loan, and it's awesome for a classy diver.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## thethomasboy (Sep 25, 2014)

*Wow!*

Thank you all for the amazing replies and insights. I was hoping for maybe 3 or 4, but 26 in a day is Awesome! I appreciate everyone's time and opinion, _especially_ those that took the time to share a photo for easy comparison.

I couldn't help but notice that only 11 hours ago, someone started a post looking for the "best affordable" diver (which would include mass production brands, Seiko, Invicta, etc..). So let's make this *THE* 2017 thread for microbrand dive watches, so people have a resource when shopping!

Like many others, I'd love to own a Speedmaster or Oyster Perpetual (and they are certainly worth it). But until then... advancements in production technology, affordable movements, crowd-funding and the global economy have allowed a wide-range of Microbrands to emerge. Each offering unique and quality timepieces at affordable prices. Sure half are garbage, some are copies (ahem, I mean _homages_), but there are some diamonds amidst that growing rough that the veterans in this community can illuminate.

I will be taking a long, hard look at these fellas! Thank you again, and keep them coming! Cheers!


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2006)

Armida has some nice offerings and deep blue is having a memorial day sale


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)

My vote is for Armida. Great quality, great price. They are having a 15% off sale as we speak.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2006)

Armida, Helson, steinhart and Zelos are a few that fit your requirements. There are a lot more to choose from


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

New guy on the scene, and very impressive 1st release. Nodus Trieste.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Manchester Watch Works 62mas homage. In general I am not a big fan of homages, but that's because most of them are homages to watches that have become expensive status symbols. This is an homage to Seiko's first and (IMHO) most beautiful diver. Limited to 150, and sold out, but shipping late June or early July 2017, and there will be flippers, as always, so register at watchrecon.com and create a sales alert. 

$350 including AR domed sapphire, DLC steel bezel insert, stellar lume, sunburst dial with applied indexes, and a nice Seiko movement (6R15) that Seiko uses in watches up to about $900. (Bezel numbers, applied indexes and hands will be slightly thinner/more narrow on production pieces.)










And here is the original.










And here is Seiko's also sold out $3000+ homage.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Earl Grey said:


> Manchester Watch Works 62mas homage.


Thank you! I wanted to mention this watch but i felt like i would be seen as a little biased...

The dial on the 62mww is really special. Soon.....soon...... just a little longer to wait

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Obris Morgan, terrific value, sell out fast. Borealis and Helson. Maranez if you like something a little quirky, look out for the Maranez sales that come up throughout the year plus the amazing real stone dials.


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

My daily beater right now but Armida, Helson, Helm and Tempest just to name a few, all have awesome pieces for the money.

Sent from my iPhone using 
My phone


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

lvt said:


> Any brand is OK if you can find a watch with ETA top grade movements for less $500.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


The Borealis Cascais date or no date has a STP1-11 Swiss movement and comes in at $475 which I think is a really good deal. Now having one in/on hand, its also a great looker. Great value in IMHO!


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

marked said:


> I found this website a while ago and really enjoyed it. I learned about a few brands I'd never even heard about before. (I'm not affiliated with this website in any way):
> 
> https://microbrandwatchworld.com/


Oh great.... just what i needed, another site that will entice me to part with my hard earnt $$$. You guys need to stop posting these sites.... I really don't need another watch..... sigh, then again, since when did need ever come into it!! Thanks.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

If I were you I would get a Seiko. Micro-brands can be very risky when it comes to parts and future service. Seiko will always be there to service your watch if need be. If you never spent 500 bucks on a watch before I highly advise you go with a sure thing.


----------



## Scribeliever (Mar 4, 2017)

Vertigo V2


----------



## backpacker416 (Jul 18, 2011)

marked said:


> Interesting thread. Are you just considering microbrand divers or any microbrand watches? What is the upper $$ threshold for entry level?
> 
> I'm thinking ~$500 as entry level.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this website, didnt know it existed.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Medusa said:


> If I were you I would get a Seiko. Micro-brands can be very risky when it comes to parts and future service. Seiko will always be there to service your watch if need be. If you never spent 500 bucks on a watch before I highly advise you go with a sure thing.


Off the shelf parts and commonplace movements don't seem to worrisome to me. What would be the issue with future services?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Anyone one of these will do









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

I had Dagaz before, the built quality is superb. I think the Typhoon II is better built than the Seiko Turtle re-issue.


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Medusa said:


> If I were you I would get a Seiko. Micro-brands can be very risky when it comes to parts and future service. Seiko will always be there to service your watch if need be. If you never spent 500 bucks on a watch before I highly advise you go with a sure thing.


That's debatable.

First. Seiko is not like Rolex - amongst others - that will have parts and service 10, 20, 30, plus year old watches. They could stop support for a movement at anytime.

Second. There are varying degrees of satisfaction with Seiko's service centers. There have been reports of watches being returned with debris and smudges under the crystal. Also, you could have been lucky and had a Seiko than ran within 2-3 seconds per day. But if they service it, they will only guarantee it's returned within factory specs of up to about 20 seconds per day.

With a micro, you can get an ETA or one of its many clones. Or a Miyota. Those have a good amount of work that can be performed by independent watch makers - more than Seiko.

With all of that said, my collection is mainly Seiko. And I had a good experience with Seiko's service center in New Jersey. But for future serviceability, I am not sure Seiko is a sure shot.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

JLS36 said:


> Off the shelf parts and commonplace movements don't seem to worrisome to me. What would be the issue with future services?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


In my limited experience the issue with future services can be any parts other than the movement. Parts like crowns, bezels, crystals and bracelet parts can be really hard to get for some watches that were made for a micro-brand by a third party. Even lug and bracelet screws can be a problem with micro's that are out of production or out of business. Also, many micro-brands, especially kickstarter funded ones, do not have service departments or stock parts.


----------



## tar6 (Jun 20, 2016)

Radar1 said:


> My vote to the Nodus as well.
> 
> View attachment 11932378
> 
> ...


Nodus is now one of my favorite dive watch at the moment...so it has my vote as well.


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

I agree with someone who mentioned buying Seiko. In the $500 or less category, if your wrist is big enough to handle it, I think the Sumo is the best Value / $ out there, but it's a big watch. 

In the Micro arena, my current favorite is Halios, but they will be above the $500 mark. I've not owned one, so can't really speak to it, but I've been intrigued by the Unimatic watches that are about in that price range. I don't think anyone had mentioned that one yet. There are a lot of good suggestions in here. I would also mention Aevig, but their current stuff isn't probably what you'd want for your first dive watch.


----------



## handsoverfist (Feb 9, 2017)

Nodus has been mentioned a few times here, but absolutely has my vote (on the basis of photos and what I've read on here). Specifically came online tonight after reading worn&wound's review of the Nodus and cruising their website - glad they have some love on the forum too.


----------



## J969 (Jul 23, 2017)

This is a great thread. I have always been a fan of watches but the interest has grown tremendously over the last year, and then I discovered this forum, which made things worse...better...not sure. I have a one luxury watch - Breitling Superocean Heritage 46, a Tag Formula 1 Caliber S and a 12 year old still reliable Luminox (because I liked the look and did not appreciate difference between quartz and automatic at the time), I have two modified seiko divers, two Orient and then I discovered microbrands which is a perfect fit with what I like, mainly good look, quality, different and limited in number watches (I have an Armida, Borealis and Magrette and I am still looking to expand the collection in that direction). To add to the names provided here, the website Watch Bandit has made a very solid and thorough compilation of micro and upcoming brands, here is the link Upcoming & Micro Watch Brands - WatchBandit.

I really like WUS, it is a great community and I learned a lot since I became a member.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Tempest powered by a Miyota 9015 is all titanium.


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

Helm. Without a doubt.

RMD

Sent from my KFFOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)

I will have to throw my recommendation behind Armida I have never had a problem with their products. Well built, good looking, and made to withstand the rigors of actual diving. My next up would be Scurfa watches, whether they be quartz or automatic.


----------



## thomas-david (Apr 6, 2017)

I just purchased a Helson Shark Diver 40mm last night, really excited to get this piece, looks like it could be a fantastic beater! I will post my thoughts once I have received it.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Steinhart just released a 39mm dive watch with ETA 2824 and ceramic bezel insert.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## valetchrome (Dec 15, 2013)

If we were to look at sub $500 pieces, I'd go for Helm, MWW, Scurfa. Hamtun's recently successful H1 titanium campaign was also something that I'd regretted not getting in on, but I would keep an eye out for any of the brand's future products. 

For the brands above $500, I'd look at NTH, Halios, Helson, Crepas, Aquadive. Never had any personal experience with them, but I think it's safe to say that they're widely respected brands with a good following. Used to be more of a seiko divers guy but as their prices have been steadily increasing over the years, I feel micros are becoming a more attractive buy than before with their more personable approach to customer service and many having a presence on wus and social media.


Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## dizzy5 (Jul 21, 2017)

I was wondering if anyone has experience with Florijn from the Netherlands? I really like the design of the case and the silver on silver reminds me somewhat of the Sinn U1. The movement is sort of blah, but I am looking for uniqueness in the styling.


----------



## xherion (Jun 29, 2017)

Nodus got my vote.
Wes and Cullen are very responsive, best guys i ever dealt with so far.

Just arrived today:


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

NTH Devilray is ready for pre order tomorrow, dont miss it if you like the look. Raven throws out some classy looking pieces too.
Also Helms Khuraburi is nice wearing piece if it should be chunky but not oversized and it has sime killer lume. But here are allready some good examples.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

I like everything on the Nodus but those hands... Ugh. I can't get over those hands.


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

dizzy5 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has experience with Florijn from the Netherlands? I really like the design of the case and the silver on silver reminds me somewhat of the Sinn U1. The movement is sort of blah, but I am looking for uniqueness in the styling.


I had a Florijn 3 and had no complaints with the watch or its function. Just a failure to bond situation. If you want one, get it soon. The are about sold out. There may well be one or two for sale in the forum.
RMD


----------



## JoeRN (Sep 29, 2017)

Red PeeKay said:


> The Scrufa Bell Diver 1 is a nice piece. Great specs, high beat auto movement and reasonably priced for what you get. A lot of the micro's are quite dear, largely I think due to their limited economies of scale. In many instances they also only offer limited runs and even if a great deal by the time your across it, it's gone.
> 
> Steinhart do some nice watches, although I think it's probably a stretch calling them a microbrand these days. Same for Chris Ward. The NTH's are really nice, however getting up in price as is Halios.
> 
> A really good value microbrand is the Tisell marine diver. Just be mindful, they always show the diver to be out of stock, so you have to email Mr Oh and put your name down. He seems to work to orders.


That Scurfa Bell Diver 1 is really nice looking. Hadn?t heard of of them before. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

JoeRN said:


> That Scurfa Bell Diver 1 is really nice looking. Hadn?t heard of of them before. Thanks for the recommendation.


They're also doing a new re-release of the Diver One, quartz movement however and too small for my liking (not into anything under 42mm, Tisell the exception, but only have the one). If you like check it out at Scurfa Watches | Diver One M.S.17 Limited Edition.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I'd like to give a shout out for BoldR and their magnificent Odyssey dive watch. A properly solid feeling watch with a great bezel action and surprisingly strong lumes.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

I picked up a couple of these (one for my son and another for my son in law). They seem well made. Photos don't do them justice. The price is very reasonable.

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...-the-classic-automatic-dive-watch/description

I did try my son's out before delivering it to him


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Marathon


----------



## JoeRN (Sep 29, 2017)

Lost Cosmonaut said:


> I like everything on the Nodus but those hands... Ugh. I can't get over those hands.


Agreed!


----------



## Crni4 (Oct 3, 2017)

Helm. Can't wait for their third model next year.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

duc said:


> I picked up a couple of these (one for my son and another for my son in law). They seem well made. Photos don't do them justice. The price is very reasonable.
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/project...-the-classic-automatic-dive-watch/description
> 
> ...


Where can you still find a new Hamtun H1? I thouht they were all sold out for quite some time....


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

drttown said:


> Where can you still find a new Hamtun H1? I thouht they were all sold out for quite some time....


The original run is sold out. He is on to a new design that I don't care too much for. He's a good dude and I hope him well. I just don't care for the new one. This version doesn't photograph as well as it looks in the flesh. The more I look at the one I still have in my possession (the one for my son in law), the more I want to keep it.

I tried the one I gave to my son on a NATO that I have and thought it looked pretty good:


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

I'll vote for the Nodus... my Swiss STP is -2 secs after 78 hours out of the box and on the wrist :-!


----------



## Watchrock1 (Sep 22, 2017)

check here for microbrands mymicrowatch.com


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I am revising my vote to the OM Infinity. Just edges out the Nodus Trieste.


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

My vote is for the Ventus Mori.


----------



## stipebst (May 18, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> I am revising my vote to the OM Infinity. Just edges out the Nodus Trieste.
> 
> View attachment 12623303
> 
> ...


Is this blue dial or black
Thanks


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

stipebst said:


> Is this blue dial or black
> Thanks


Both! b-)


----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

Check out Ocean 7, Glycine and Steinhart.


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

I would have to put in a vote for Magrette.


----------



## pochitoski (May 11, 2013)

I own a Steinhart OVM and love it


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Guess it'll be a 2018 release but if I weren't dead broke and in college I'd jump on this immediately at its kickstarter price. The Odyssey is absolutely amazing and so is their CS so I have no doubt that these will be crazy good pieces. https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4565111









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Psicodom (May 5, 2015)

duc;44378707
I tried the one I gave to my son on a NATO that I have and thought it looked pretty good:
[ATTACH=CONFIG said:


> 12597395[/ATTACH]


Very cool watch. It's the first time I see it, thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Nodus is back at it.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> NTH Amphion


Like this Vintage so much, sprang for 2 more Amphion variations:


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Nodus and MWW The NO.4








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kindhausen (Nov 8, 2017)

This is a great thread. I recently picked up a Tisell vintage submersible here, now it looks like I will need to save some money for a few more pieces. I really like that Borealis Porto Santo with the orange hand, the Helm and the Scurfield is quite special too. Thank you for all the suggestions.


----------



## docdoowop (Nov 25, 2006)

often ignored but ...this thing is built like a tank, hugs the wrist nicely so just a perfect fit, a good dive watch


----------



## Deltasleep (Jan 10, 2015)

Most likely has already been stated in this thread. Haven't read through all the pages. 

I think Obris Morgan is great quality for a great price. I personally have a DLC coated Obris Morgan Aegis with the full lume dial and I love it. If you are patient enough you can get one when they start to release a new watch and be able to customize it how you want or you can try and grab one on the grey market.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Can't go past halios for price quality and cool factor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Luciano Oliveira (Nov 9, 2017)

Did not know the mark, beautiful watch, a shame this color is no longer in stock.


----------



## Luciano Oliveira (Nov 9, 2017)

docdoowop said:


> often ignored but ...this thing is built like a tank, hugs the wrist nicely so just a perfect fit, a good dive watch


Did not know the mark, beautiful watch, a shame this color is no longer in stock.


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

This year I've picked up a Hamtun H1, Borealis Cascais, Obris Morgan Aegis, and Zelos DMT from the microbrands.
The Zelos is too thick for me but all the other 3 are great watches that represent great value for under $500.









Sent from my BLL-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

This is one of the original micros and is admittedly getting a little long in the tooth, but the new white dial is a knock-out - for me at least.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Lost Cosmonaut said:


> I like everything on the Nodus but those hands... Ugh. I can't get over those hands.





JoeRN said:


> Agreed!


+1

Anyway, I'll post my opinion at the end of 2017, based only my 2017 collections.


----------



## pigmode (Nov 2, 2017)

soukchai said:


> This year I've picked up a Hamtun H1, Borealis Cascais, Obris Morgan Aegis, and Zelos DMT from the microbrands.
> The Zelos is too thick for me but all the other 3 are great watches that represent great value for under $500.
> 
> 
> ...


As an entry level Cascais user, I approve this message.


----------



## Yeetard (Nov 30, 2017)

DEEP BLUE DEEP BLUE DEEP BLUE DEEP BLUE!!!!


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> +1
> 
> Anyway, I'll post my opinion at the end of 2017, based only my 2017 collections.


-1.  didn't like the Nodus umbrella hands at first, now I am quite smitten.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

*Best entry-level Microbrand Dive Watch in 2017?*

I do not know them all, personally - but I can not imagine that there is something more beautiful and quality-wise better than the NODUS Trieste
... just my 0.02


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Earl Grey said:


> -1.  didn't like the Nodus umbrella hands at first, now I am quite smitten.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Lol, I still not warm up to the umbrella hands yet. Probably I'll never will.

Anyway, I confirmed what I think is the best entry-level Microbrand Dive Watch in 2017 ... it's Borealis Sea Storm, or Tisell vintage red Submersible.


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

I have really enjoyed both the Borealis Sea Storm, and the Ventus Mori Diver this year. They still get regular rotations every week, and I still get people asking me what they are now and then.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Three brands jump out at me, the *Tempest* with the titanium Commodore, *Helm* with the Khuraburi and *BoldR* with the Odyssey.... each extremely well made and exceptional value.


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

Helm seems like a very good entry level sub $500 micro brand


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

Nodus Trieste is one of my best pick-ups in 2017. My Borealis Sea Storm is right up there too. Both so well executed, and high value for hard earned wages (mostly).


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

HELM Khuraburi, my latest rave, excellent value!


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Helson Shark Diver 40mm.Well below $500 used.


----------



## Lumbo (Jun 27, 2017)

I am looking to buy estoril 300 pre owned. Does anyone know the Borealis rep for long term performance as a watch that spends a lot of time in water?


----------



## decafdave (Apr 17, 2018)

Oh man, going through this thread was torture - Borealis Cascais, Hamtun H1, and Nodus Trieste all out of production! Any 2018 recommendations?


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi

Actually the Hamtun H1 is back in production. Just got mine.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## decafdave (Apr 17, 2018)

berni29 said:


> Hi
> 
> Actually the Hamtun H1 is back in production. Just got mine.
> 
> ...


Looks great! It was sold out on their site though
https://hamtun.co/collections/dive-watches


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Still don't think anything that's come along outshines the Seastorm...


----------



## decafdave (Apr 17, 2018)

berni29 said:


> Hi
> 
> Actually the Hamtun H1 is back in production. Just got mine.
> 
> ...


Looks great! It was sold out on their site though
https://hamtun.co/collections/dive-watches


----------



## Halligan07 (Feb 8, 2016)

Those hamtuns look amazing! Is there anywhere to find them?


----------

